# Saturday Sailboat Trip



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Decided to try our luck Saturday at a little trolling from my sailboat. Just 2 of us on board and found plenty of fish willing to bite. We caught the 2 largest snappers(30" each) trolling stretch lures over a natural bottom spot. Started dropping bottom rigs and caught a couple of smaller ones with cut bonito. Decided trolling was easier and put the lures back out. Trolled through some flying fish being attacked, and had 2 large fish hit topwater baits. We lost one quickly, but the other gave a great fight on a 4/0 for 15 minutes or so, taking alot of line on runs straight down. The fish started making circles and I got it to we just saw color and the hook pulled on the next run. I honestly believe that it was a tuna, just couldnt verify it. I guess it could have been a record bonito, but fought like none I have caught before. We were dissapointed but continued trolling the live bottom, and had a good hit on the stretch. Ended up being a 27" snapper. Got it within 30' of the boat and noticed it had 6 or 8 of his buddies with him trying to take the lure away. Unfortunately, this one made number 4 of our 2 man limit, so no more snapper for us. Trolled it back home and caught several bonito to be used later for bait. Good part about this trip, fuel cost = $4. It does take 3 hours to get out there though.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Nicely done!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish and pictures- gald you had a nice day


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice fish, ugly hat. 

Very cool work from a sailboat.


----------



## spottail (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like a great day! I'll be glad to split the fuel with you if you wanna go again.


----------



## Lite Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

*Nice pics*



Comfortably Numb said:


> Decided to try our luck Saturday at a little trolling from my sailboat. Just 2 of us on board and found plenty of fish willing to bite. We caught the 2 largest snappers(30" each) trolling stretch lures over a natural bottom spot. Started dropping bottom rigs and caught a couple of smaller ones with cut bonito. Decided trolling was easier and put the lures back out. Trolled through some flying fish being attacked, and had 2 large fish hit topwater baits. We lost one quickly, but the other gave a great fight on a 4/0 for 15 minutes or so, taking alot of line on runs straight down. The fish started making circles and I got it to we just saw color and the hook pulled on the next run. I honestly believe that it was a tuna, just couldnt verify it. I guess it could have been a record bonito, but fought like none I have caught before. We were dissapointed but continued trolling the live bottom, and had a good hit on the stretch. Ended up being a 27" snapper. Got it within 30' of the boat and noticed it had 6 or 8 of his buddies with him trying to take the lure away. Unfortunately, this one made number 4 of our 2 man limit, so no more snapper for us. Trolled it back home and caught several bonito to be used later for bait. Good part about this trip, fuel cost = $4. It does take 3 hours to get out there though.


 How far out?


----------



## Lite Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

*Nice pics*

How far out?


----------



## Stud Muffin (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice Fish.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Got any pics of the boat? I have been all over trying to figure out the most economical way to fish. started with a kayak I was gonna make a Pacific Action type sail for but it was too tippy and am currently rebuilding a catamaran but those aren't made for fishing. I have a small sail and free standing mast from a plastic boat that was donated to me and tried to make outriggers with a mast step to add the sail to my 10 foot jon boat but having trouble figuring out how to not mess up the boat itself while doing it. I'm even considering building some kind of stitch and glue boat to use the sail with. I just don't know what to really get behind and push along to try out.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Lite Knight said:


> How far out?


6-7 miles


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Got any pics of the boat? I have been all over trying to figure out the most economical way to fish. started with a kayak I was gonna make a Pacific Action type sail for but it was too tippy and am currently rebuilding a catamaran but those aren't made for fishing. I have a small sail and free standing mast from a plastic boat that was donated to me and tried to make outriggers with a mast step to add the sail to my 10 foot jon boat but having trouble figuring out how to not mess up the boat itself while doing it. I'm even considering building some kind of stitch and glue boat to use the sail with. I just don't know what to really get behind and push along to try out.


I do not have any pics right now, but it is a Seafarer 26. The boat is a cruiser style with sleeping for 4, 6' of headroom below, and a 20 hp diesel. Economical as far as fuel, but not overall since it stays in a slip.


----------



## bamaflinger (Jun 30, 2011)

jplvr said:


> Nice fish, ugly hat.
> 
> Very cool work from a sailboat.


Couldn't have said it better myself. I wouldn't mind trying that out one day.:thumbsup:


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you. Sounds like a nice boat.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

Nice Catch! War Damn Eagle!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

So who is manning the helm while you are fighting the fish????


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

It takes at least 1 other crew member to pull it off. The auto pilot will work in a pinch though.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

$4 - that is amazing. We may all be in wind boats before long


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Heading out tomorrow trying the same thing. 1981 Hunter 36, we are heading to the Big O. Trolling and then maybe hitting a a few wrecks for bottom fishing. I hope my 130lb mono leader will hold if we get a Wahoo.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Anyone interested in going on a similar trip? 1981 Hunter 36 "Irish Blessing" berthed at Pitt Slip aka Seville Harbour/ Fish House. Cruises at about 6 knots motoring burning 1/2 gallon of diesel an hour. I've been offshore sailing for 20 years but only fishing for one year. Last trip we went out 20 or so miles and got 5 kings, 3 bonito, and 1 spanish. I am looking to catch Mahi and Wahoo.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Just started doing the same thing from a 1981 Hunter 36. We motor about 6-7kts and troll. Anyone interested in going?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

IrishBlessing said:


> Just started doing the same thing from a 1981 Hunter 36. We motor about 6-7kts and troll. Anyone interested in going?


I would be interested in an overnighter trip like that. Troll out to the edge, stopping on the way to get snapper limits, and then troll the edge until evening. Anchor up in the evening and enjoy some nice fresh snapper dinner, bottom fish, and chunk for tuna, nap, and then start trolling for wahoo and dolphin again in the morning.


----------



## Okuma (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice fish! I'll be waiting on by the phone for the next trip!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Wish I could rig my powerboat with a sail!

As a kid we used to troll off our family sailboat and always caught a lot of fish. 

Cool post, don't see sail boats posting here often!


----------

